# كورس شركة كوماتسو الخاص بالحفارات الهيدروليكية



## alcoholahmed (9 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ده كورس فيديو تعليمى خاص بال hyd. Excavators لشركة KOMATSU





والذى اعتبره كورس جيد جدا للتعرف على انظمة كوماتسو فى تصميم هذه المعدات
http://www.filedropper.com/hydexcavatorspart1​
http://www.filedropper.com/hydexcavatorspart2
ارجو ان يفيد هذا الكورس الجميع


----------



## سامح حسون (10 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
ياريت ياباشمهندس ترفع الفيديوهات دى على مكان تانى لان الرابط لايعمل
والف شكر


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (10 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ولكن الرابط الاول يعمل والرابط الثاني لايحتوي علي شئ 
الرجاء اعادت رفعه


----------



## alcoholahmed (10 مايو 2009)

احمد ميكانيك قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> ولكن الرابط الاول يعمل والرابط الثاني لايحتوي علي شئ
> الرجاء اعادت رفعه


شكرا على ردودكم يا شباب ؛ وبارفع الفايل التانى واول ما انتهى منه هاعد ل الرابط ان شاء الله


----------



## alcoholahmed (10 مايو 2009)

http://ifile.it/kil69fv


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (10 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وشكرا علي متابعتك الموضوع


----------



## bido-egy (11 مايو 2009)

شكرا مقدما وجاري التحميل


----------



## kamal Nashar (11 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا 
وشكرا علي متابعتك الموضوع*​


----------



## Eng.ahmed_latif (12 مايو 2009)

thanks you very much


----------



## alcoholahmed (12 مايو 2009)

شكرا على ردودكم يا شباب


----------



## Eng.ahmed_latif (12 مايو 2009)

ياريت رابط اخر للملف الاول


----------



## alcoholahmed (24 مايو 2009)

كل دى مشاهدات ودى بس الردود 
انا كنت ناوى ارفع كورس تانى لل wheel loaders بس كده الواحد يكبر دماغه احسن


----------



## azzam adel (24 مايو 2009)

*مصر*

مع وافر التقدير و الأحترام علي مجهودك الرائع و الي المزيد _--- انا مهتم بكورسات المعدات الثابتة و المتحركة لكل التطبيقات ----


----------



## م/ بندر العرجي (24 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير لوترفعه مره ثانيه لوتتكرم


----------



## Eng.ahmed_latif (25 مايو 2009)

ياريت رابط اخر للملف الاول


----------



## alcoholahmed (25 مايو 2009)

eng.ahmed_latif قال:


> ياريت رابط اخر للملف الاول



ماله اللينك الاول ؟! شغال مفيهوش مشاكل !!!


----------



## defo (26 مايو 2009)

يا أخي الرابط الاول لايعمل


----------



## عمر محمد3 (26 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

والله الف شكرا يا هندسه على مجهودك وحبك للعلم وافادة الناس

وانا مهتم جدا بكل تطبيقات الهيدروليك وبالخص المعدات الثقيله كما احب واتشرف كثيرا بالتعارف 

الشخصى على حضرتك ولو فى رساله خاصه. ولكم وافر الحب والتقدير ومنتظرين باقى الكورسات

وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## miltronique (27 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
كلمة كورس هذه تكررت كثيرا لكني لا أعلم معناها
ارجو الشرح


----------



## vendetta (28 مايو 2009)

كورس يعنى دوره تدريبيه مكثفه فى مجال ما 
وده ابسط تعريف ليها 
Course & Session دول بنفس المعنى يا miltronique


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (28 مايو 2009)

مجهوووووووووود تمام
نرجوا التواصل وتحميل المزيد
بارك الله فيك
وجزيت الجنه


----------



## زيد جبار (29 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااااااا جزيلا يا اخي


----------



## miltronique (30 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا vendetta على شرحك ........ هكذا بالعربية أفضل .............


----------



## vendetta (30 مايو 2009)

ربى اجعلنى دائما اقضى حوائج الناس


----------



## ahmed morshidy (30 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس
جارى التحميل


----------



## سما أحمد (30 مايو 2009)

ياريت رابط آخر وهداكم الله


----------



## sieka31 (30 مايو 2009)

ياريت لو سمحت ترفع الجزءالاول علي موقع ثاني علشان مش موجود


----------



## سما أحمد (31 مايو 2009)

الرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابط االاووووووووووووووووووووووول يا باشاااااااااااا


----------



## رجل الصناعة (31 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ويارب يكون عنك حاجه للحفارات الخاصه بالجسات


----------



## defo (6 يونيو 2009)

ارجو أعادة رفع الملف ألاول مره أخرى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## defo (11 يونيو 2009)

انا جدا في اية الشكر با اخي وجزاك الله خيرا عنا وعن سائر جميع المسلمين


----------



## alcoholahmed (19 يونيو 2009)

defo قال:


> انا جدا في اية الشكر با اخي وجزاك الله خيرا عنا وعن سائر جميع المسلمين



شكرا عالرد الجميل اخى الكريم


----------



## ابودارين (21 يونيو 2009)

شكرا مشكور لو نزلت لمانترك حاجه بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد صالح الدوس (27 يونيو 2009)

الله يجازيك كل خير بس لو جيبنا كتلوج الورشه 200 210 300 340 داش 6 وداش 7


----------



## كريم شاكر (27 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيرا يا بشمهندس على الملفات


----------



## wassim sahyoun (28 يونيو 2009)

Slam 3alaykom
I facing a problems with a hydraulic system ,please I need a catalog for ((repairing backhoe JCB 3CXyear 2001
Thanks for all


----------



## حسن مصطفي احمد (9 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في الجميع


----------



## youcef999 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع في غاية الروعة ومشكور علي المجهود ,بس لو سمحت اعادة رفع الروابط لانها لا تعمل, وفي انتضار كورس اللودر تقبل مني فائق التقدير.


----------



## alcoholahmed (9 سبتمبر 2009)

جزى الله اخوانى اللى ردوا خيرا


----------



## حسام محي الدين (10 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر انا لسه محملتش المشركه الجميله لها كل التقدير بس انت فى مكان يمكن المشاركة اكتر محس وجود كتلوجات كتير يمكن الاستفاده فى قراة الدوائر الهيدروليك والكهرباء لانك عارف التعامل مع المعدات محتاج قراة كتلوجات كتيره الكلامه لبتوع كتربلر كمان ويارب يكتر من امثلاكم وصيام مقبول ان شاء الله


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (11 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك يابشمهندس واتمنى ان ترفع الملف على سرفر أخر لانه لايعمل


----------



## alcoholahmed (21 سبتمبر 2009)

السيدعبدالمجيد قال:


> شكرا لك يابشمهندس واتمنى ان ترفع الملف على سرفر أخر لانه لايعمل



دى كل الاجزاء فى كورسات كوماتسو
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=26RFNLHJ

http://rapidshare.com/files/146939031/Steering.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/146939033/FontData.rar
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=af4493fe735c87f5a65ebd04c9b636f5​


----------



## wech (21 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور ولكن لا أجد أي ملف في الروابط............
أرجو منكم ارسالها لي.........
وشكرأً


----------



## alcoholahmed (21 سبتمبر 2009)

wech قال:


> مشكور ولكن لا أجد أي ملف في الروابط............
> أرجو منكم ارسالها لي.........
> وشكرأً



check the above links plz


----------



## bedoo54 (14 يناير 2010)

*الي الاخ احمد*

هل انت صاحب هذا الموضوع ارجو الرد للاهمية
http://astatalk.com/viewtopic.php?t=285814


----------



## nac8 (14 يناير 2010)

no such file
ممكن رابط اخر من فضلك


----------



## nac8 (14 يناير 2010)

أعتدر
الملف جارى التحميل


----------



## bedoo54 (26 يناير 2010)

يمكنك التحميل من الروابط التالية
http://www.2shared.com/file/10690662/fac0b99f/EXXX_E_.html
http://www.2shared.com/file/10690655/4f897fff/Steering.html
password:ebied


----------



## ALSMANI (7 يوليو 2010)

*شكر وتقدير*

مشكور علي الموضوع المفيد هذا


----------



## Klaks (2 أغسطس 2010)

انا مش لاقى الملف فى ولا موقع من اللى اتكتبوا ياريت لو يترفعوا مرة اخرى وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## هانى الزعفراني (3 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووور


----------



## مدحت صبرى (30 أغسطس 2011)

ياريت ياباشمهندس ترفع الفيديوهات دى على مكان تانى لان الرابط لايعمل


----------

